# Sheep in Heels...



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

We are trying to remember the name and vicinity of a place in Wales that we all visited when we were young (A long time Ago)

It was I believe somehwere inland from newport (But might Not Have Been) It started with a small kiosk where a man sat and took some money, then the road went uphill twisting and turning for sometime, it passed a number of stop areas and a small adventure playground area and BBQ areas. past that and higher it was predominantly Pine Forest and a number of recessed picnic tablers etc into the woodland.

I think it looped back to the bottom but might not have done !

Does anyone have a clue where this is?

Sheep In heels????? Well thats what makes me think its Wales.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Is this Welsh farmers taking the sport to a new level. Remember this is a family website.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

I read your post to my traffic manager, he is welsh, he wonders if it could be around the Danyrogof Caves area?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like Forest Drive, Crosskeys, Cymcarn just outside Newport

http://www.southwalesattractions.co.uk/attractions/cwmcarn-forest-drive.aspx

Lovelly spot on a nice day lots of walkers, cyclists, loads of picnic areas and fantastic views. 
I hope this helps, sorry about the web address dont know how to make it a direct connection.
Directions
Exit M4 Jnc 28 take A467 towards Risca stay on A467 past Risca & Forest Drive is signposted after another 2 / 3 miles 
Ror


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thats The One!*



Forestboy said:


> Sounds like Forest Drive, Crosskeys, Cymcarn just outside Newport


Many thanks it looks like this is the one. Many thanks to all who put their mind to this cryptic location.

Thank you


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Sheep in Heels? I was about to book a Holiday to Wales


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If it is Forest Drive this will show you

Flash Earth Link <<

Mike


----------

